# iCloud One : comment partager le stockage 2 To avec un membre de la famille qui a déjà un forfait iCloud ?



## Pascal-007 (4 Avril 2022)

Dans notre famille, nous avons plusieurs forfaits iCloud 200 Mo. En faisant un calcul rapide, il serait nettement plus rentable d’opter pour un forfait Apple One Premium et ensuite partager l’espace iCloud 2 To (avec, en bonus, les autres services auxquels on ne serait pas abonné, mais désormais accessibles).

Je ne vois pas comment indiquer, dans les préférences iCloud de chacun, comment rediriger le stockage vers le iCloud familial au lieu de leur iCloud individuel ?


----------



## _cam (4 Avril 2022)

Bonjour !

Si j'ai bien compris ton message : vous avez plusieurs forfaits iCloud de 200 Go (200 Mo c'est peu quand même ) et vous voudriez passer sur un iCloud One (avec 2 To) car c'est plus rentable.

Par contre, j'ai pas compris quelque chose dans ton message : rediriger le stockage? À mon avis c'est impossible.
Ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est qu'un membre de la famille prenne le forfait Apple One et le partage ensuite entre les membres de la famille. Après ça les abonnements individuels pourront être abandonnés pour au final n'avoir que celui d'Apple One.

Si j'ai mal compris quelque chose, n'hésite pas à préciser 
Bonne journée!


----------



## Pascal-007 (4 Avril 2022)

C'est bien ça : j'ai pris le forfait Apple One. Dans les préférences Partage familial, c'est bien écrit que je partage avec les autres le iCloud Drive de 2 To, mais à côté du nom de chacun, c'est écrit «N'utilise pas».

(200 Go en effet, pour le forfait actuel.   )


----------



## _cam (4 Avril 2022)

Les utilisateurs invités ont reçu un e-mail ou un message avec une invitation? Sur de la doc Apple j'ai trouvé ça : 


> Use Messages to let any family members with an existing iCloud+ plan know that they can now switch to your shared iCloud+ plan.


Lien de la documentation : https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208147

À mon avis une action est requise du côté des invités pour pouvoir accéder au stockage partagé.


----------



## Pascal-007 (5 Avril 2022)

(La documentation, en français, pour ceux qui voudraient l'avoir)

Ok. Merci. Je croyais qu’il y avait quelque chose que j’avais mal fait de mon côté. Je vais voir avec les autres. En même temps, je voulais m’assurer que le transfert de données n’entrainerait pas de pertes de données pour tout un chacun.

Il n’y a pas vraiment d’interface pour envoyer un message aux autres membres de la famille. La suggestion de Apple relève davantage du vœu pieux. Je préfère encore parler en personne aux membres de ma famille (surtout pour un sujet fondamentalement pas clair qui va nécessiter de s’assoir avec chacun pour explorer la procédure et faire les manœuvres requises) plutôt que d’envoyer un message nécessairement trop court et générateur de confusion.


----------



## Pascal-007 (12 Avril 2022)

Pour compléter la discussion, s’il y en a d’autres qui s’interrogent…

Sur _chaque_ ordinateur d’un membre de la famille, il faut aller dans le «Partage familial» (préférences système).
Dans la colonne de gauche, sélectionner «Stockage iCloud».
Si le membre de la famille n’utilise pas le stockage familial, un bouton sera visible sous la boîte listant les membres de la famille autorisés à utiliser le stockage, intitulé (sans surprise) «Utiliser le stockage familial». (Accessoirement, ceux qui n’utilisent pas le stockage familial ont la mention «(n’utilise pas)» à côté de leur nom dans la liste).
Pour transférer le stockage iCloud d’un compte personnel à un compte familial, il suffit alors de cliquer sur le bouton en question.
Le transfert est instantané et tout à fait transparent pour le membre en question : le dossier iCloud apparaît inchangé. Aucun transfert de données, aucune recopie. Tout reste tel quel. C’était une de mes inquiétudes : est-ce qu’on devait faire une copie de sauvegarde locale axant le transfert ? La réponse est un _non_ clair et catégorique.
Quelques jours plus tard, le montant de l’abonnement iCloud+ personnel du membre passé au stockage familial sera remboursé par Apple (intégralement, pour nous, sans prorata).
Toutes les fonctionnalités iCloud+ demeurent pour le membre de la famille.


----------



## _cam (12 Avril 2022)

Merci pour tes précisions !


----------

